# Browning Apollo Recurve



## 30pt buck (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi. Trying to locate info on Browning Apollo Recurve bows. I have one a 66"-62#@28. As far as i know these were middle weight bows but mine was a custom order made in Morgan Utah probably in 1962. Mine is the heaviest one that I have found. Anybody have any info on how many were made and by who. I think mine was made by Harry Drake as he wqs the Head Bowyer for them at that time and place. Does anybody have one similar to mine. Thanks Gary


----------

